# new micicle pics



## furrylover-mel (Oct 22, 2009)

hi,
these are the new fancy mice i got from a gent in fife,seven 8wk old boys.

I also got two husky 6mth old rats,3mth old husky rat and two absolutely adoreable hairless rats 8wks,all boys, will post pics of them tommorow.

mel.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

You got some cuties. Love the black and white markings on those boys.


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

Cuties  Look forward to seeing the ratty pics too


----------



## furrylover-mel (Oct 22, 2009)

julieszoo said:


> Cuties  Look forward to seeing the ratty pics too


Hiya,had hoped to get pics of ratties on tonight but not had the time,should get them on tommorow night hopefully,will put them on other pets section 

mel.


----------



## Myth (May 22, 2009)

Congrats on the new meeces VERY pretty.

Love the Black + Whites !!


----------



## icedmice (Oct 4, 2009)

I adore that headspotted banded. 
I got one in a rescue litter and I'm also contemplating keeping it ... just as a pet.

As an interesting note though, "micicles" is also my slang term for baby mice because of my mousery name.
That's why I took a peek in this topic  .


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

It sounds weird to me only because thats what we call frozen feeders in my neck of the woods. :lol:


----------



## icedmice (Oct 4, 2009)

Yes I know moustress :dots .

I've been picked on for having a mousery called ICED before, because of it's realtionship to frozen feeder mice.
I called it ICED because I name my mice after alcoholic and coffee shop beverages.

Our feeder mice are just called pinkies, hoppers, fuzzies etc.


----------

